# Navigation??



## driverfound26 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey guys I just bought a 06 A6 3.2 Quattro black with the peanut butter interior and I love it it drives and handles like a dream and surprisingly it's very good on gas. The only downfall is the navigation and iPod or aux hook ups does any one know if it's possible for me to add in the navigation or iPod compatibility to the MMI I have now or if I would have to completely change everything out???


----------

